# Help with a People shy poodle!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would let him take things at his own pace, and not force things. If he is too anxious to take a treat, he may need protecting from unwanted encounters for a while, rather than persuaded into tolerating them. Not every dog has to be a social butterfly - I would aim for him to be relaxed around people, rather than very social. It is also very early days - he has changed homes, human, routine, neighbourhood, and is an adolescent rather than a young puppy ... it is not surprising if he is being a bit wary, especially if he did not meet many strangers in his previous home. I would try treating him myself when around strangers, and having a few friends and family arrange to meet you frequently so that you can see if he is more relaxed with people he knows. And I would watch his body language carefully, so that you can protect him from unwanted attention from both people and bouncy dogs and ensure that he is never forced into protecting himself. 

Poppy didn't much like strangers when she was young. Once I realised that it was because they loomed over her, trying to stroke her head and pet her from above, things improved rapidly. She will climb up anyone who crouches down to her level, and happily greet people who touch her chest rather than her head. Sometimes it is the little things that make the difference!


----------



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

i think the only way this would turn into aggression would be him being pushed past his comfort zone too much/often with strangers. As fjm said i would aim for him to be relaxed but some dogs just aren't social with strange people. Just take it slow.

My crestie will absolutely not take a treat from anyone but me or my OH. If we are out and about no matter the treat or who it is she may sniff it but wont eat it. That's just the way she is and i dont mind as it means no strangers can give her things i dont approve of :thumb:


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Just continue to take him with you places and I agree to take it slow. You do not want to stress him out. What kind of social life did he have with his prior owner? If he rarely got out, everything is new to him and it can be overwhelming. He just had his whole world turned upside down, even if it was a good change, he is still probably feeling insecure. 

pr


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Slow down and give him a chance to get comfortable with his new life.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Treats should only come from you for him being near strangers. I followed the idea (from 3 professional/positive trainers) that having him take a treat from strangers will make him no longer afraid. 

he is now much more afraid of strangers because I would take the poor guy out to socialize- HUNGRY- and he would do anything for his cheese, and completely terrified, take the cheese from strangers. it turned him into a trembling, terrified, growling mess. I was also gung-ho from the time I got him and began socializing him immediately the moment I got him, instead of letting him settle in to his new life. I think these mistakes have set his temperament and now it's something we have to work with. For those mistakes, I feel horribly guilty. 

I looked into BAT training. Behavioral Adjustment Training (google it). It has helped quite a bit. Jack is never going to be the happy go lucky loves everyone he sees type of dog, but at least he's more comfortable in his own skin. 

With your pup it may well be a fear period, but try to take it down a notch with the treats from strangers idea.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Yuki is the same way despite socializing...he was originally in training to be a service dog but since he was timid, he failed and I adopted him.

I tried the treats from strangers idea with Atticus but right after they would give a treat they would swoop over and try to pet/pick him up and I had to ask them not to do it and now he is even more weary of strangers. To a select few he will go over and lick their hand and thats it but he's not ever excited to see him. He will tolerate/ignore them if they are standing near us or passing by, but he doesn't like them petting him. But I am never following that idea again.

Yuki used to bark at strangers walking by but I would say "eh eh leave it" and when he returned to heel with his focus on me he would get a treat. Now he will look interested in them and kind of follow after their sent when they pass (and he is very happy/calm tail wagging, relaxed happy face) then return to me with a smile on his face all proud of himself for being brave. He shows interest now but if they were to approach and hover over him I know he will slink down and hide behind me. Thats just his personality...he has always been weary of strangers. He doesn't show any aggression, he is just timid with strangers. I thought about the treat idea but I didn't want to make it worse like it did for Atticus. 

As for other dogs, Yuki wants to play with EVERY SINGLE one we pass. He does little dolphin jumps, play bows, barks etc when passing them (its awfully embarrassing lol). Atticus growls trying to protect us, but once we approach and he sniffs them he is like okay whatever lets move on. Yuki used to be a get very alert and be on edge not knowing if he should want to play or be scared, but since he started playing off leash with a few very friendly dogs regularly they seem to have made him more confident in that area. Now he will even greet the people there with tail wags and jumping (which I don't like that they let him do). 

I would let the puppy settle in and get a little more confident in his surroundings before working on anything, and do a little research and see what methods you think would be best for him.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Another thing I'm learning about Jack's temperament is Acceptance. I have to accept him for who he is and be an advocate for his needs. He needs space from strange humans AND dogs. I don't think his quality of life is affected in any way in regards to interacting with strange people and dogs. 

While I definitely prefer outgoing, happy, safe around strange dogs and people type temperaments, I still love and accept him for who he is. 

Now People see how cute he is and want to pet him- I always apologize and say "Oh, sorry, he prefers to be admired from a distance." When it comes to strange dogs (unless it's a poodly type dog), I just pick him up. 

Not ideal in every way, but I accept and love him anyway. I'm no way ideal as far as temperament for a human either LOL, and he accepts me just fine LOL.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow! Thanks everyone! Perhaps everyone is right & I should slow down. I just thought because he is doing so well with everything else that this would be the next thing. 

He was the same way especially with my friend but after 5 min of treats (hmmm... I did make him do some treat "leave it" commands first) everything was fine and he was in love with him all happy go lucky cashing in on butt rubs. Sometimes he gets more excited to see him than me now lol. 

It really seems to me that it's not that he doesn't like people. He's curious... but that head on face to face "all eyes on me" interaction intimidates him & scares him off. 
My last pup used to be be the same way with other dogs... i kept bringing him around dogs & he gained confidence then was out there playing with the best of them... but maybe that's different.
Maybe it's me being pushy but I just know he has it in him, I feel like it's just one link that I'm missing if that makes sense. 

The family kids (4 & 8 ) as I call them are coming over today so he will at least get a chance to meet new people for longer than a pass by in an aisle. He was crazy about the little 6yr old girl in the family I adopted him from. So fingers crossed they all hit it off. 
Also I am supposed to get him microchipped today which should be interesting. 

I've got some googling to do!


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Ohh & to answer a couple of questions. He was in therapy dog training with the other family. He had an "in training" vest and went lots of places. Perhaps thats why I am so baffled with his behavior. 

I had intended to continue that training. I thought when I met him he was just confused, aloof and was interested more in his family members - especially when it came to walking him.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect he simply needs a bit of time to catch up with all the changes - and that in a few weeks you will be telling us how much he has come out of his shell!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

my question is: have you named him yet? 

my opinion is: i agree with everyone else. give him time to adjust. i have to admit i am prejudiced in favor of dogs that are a bit aloof. i have never liked it that people let their dogs jump all over other people and with large dogs i have always worried about them knocking over a child or elderly person with brittle bones.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

He may have been "in training" but it actually sounds like he could benefit from some down time. Go for walks stop and chat with folks but ask them to ignore him unless he comes up and makes advances. Remind them of the no talk, no touch, no eye contact that Cesar talks about when meeting a strange to them dog. 

Elvis is also 9 months old and at 4 months old he was a outgoing friendly puppy, he even competed in a couple of dog shows in the novice puppy class and did well. He was well on his way to becoming an excellent show dog. Then his breeder got ill and for the next 4 months he remained at home only being exposed to her and her family and dogs. 

Currently he is at my house so he can attend some classes. We go to CGC class and stand in the corner letting him watch all the strangers and strange dogs. After 3 weeks he was ready last week to walk in a circle with the other dogs  We even managed a walk past a handler with a dog without him freaking out and hitting the end of the leash. We will not get our CGC from this class but he is slowly relearning that people can be okay that not everyone will mob him etc. 

Sigh conformation class on the other hand set us back as he totally flipped out over the "judge" handling him. But he recovered more quickly then he would have 3 weeks ago. I just have to remember to go slow and let him set the pace. Thankfully I have a great instructor who will understand when I say we are sitting this one out.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Legs&Leashes, I also brought home a Poodle who had been in the middle of a loving family, and one he dearly loved. Oliver had quite a grief period, although I did not completely realize its depths at the time and pushed a bit too hard in some ways. Bill may not have such grief, of course, and he's younger than Oliver who was four at the time.

If I could do it again, I'd still have to get Oliver that bath on the way home because the flea stuff they put on that day is toxic to cats. But I'd have stopped there and just taken him for short walks near his new home (we did this) and tried to create several weeks of cocooning and comfort while he worked out his life had changed drastically, and in Oliver's view at the time, not necessarily for the better. More sitting around and 'chatting' with one another would have gone on.

I was afraid of creating separation anxiety because of having to return to work immediately, but still wish I had offered more cuddles. He smiles a lot these days so we worked things out and it turns out Oliver is more go it at with gusto than lap dog anyway (along with his agreement with a photo caption from a PF member's blog, "that tummy's not going to scratch itself"! :amen.

Bill will be capable of tremendous things in his life together with you , and maybe this week and the next two or three could be about home and hearth. I imagine your handsome new boy may be expending quite a lot of energy in ways that are not visible, just absorbing his new life and trying to figure it out--and missing his family. You are helping him come to terms with this change and he will love you always. And you'll do great things together.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Beautifully stated Streetcar!


----------

